# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Help With My Book Please!

## vieome

I have just published my book which is connected to my blog. I would like some comments and feed back on the site layout and look. 

Thanks gentlemen Ladies and You.

http://amaiafreeka.wordpress.com/

I know I have been away for sometime, cluster headache season

----------


## adrianh

I've read about half of the first story. There are numerous grammatical errors, errors in punctuation and capitalization.  I can point them out and correct them and PM you my suggested changes if you like?

I also like to read and to write and I know that we are all blind to the faults in our own writing styles. My wife always proof reads what I write because a second pair of eyes see things differently.

----------


## vieome

Thanks mate . Got my wife doing the proof reading. Also changed to dot com www.amaiafreeka.com .

----------


## Mqmbomvu

Pls, can you help me. I have unpublished articles and short books. Can you give any advice to places to publish

----------


## wynn

> Pls, can you help me. I have unpublished articles and short books. Can you give any advice to places to publish


Smashwords is a site where you can self publish  https://www.smashwords.com/

----------


## Mqmbomvu

Sho bru i will visit that site

----------


## IanF

> The share of the site can say is late compared to new traders like me. I will visit it to find some problem, you can help me?


I am perplexed by this post, the only value I see is to up the post count.
Can you explain how trading fits in with publishing a book?

----------

